# Show us your Desktop



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Always fascinated by how others organize their desktop so thought this might be interesting. 

*** Please think before posting. If there is anything remotely sensitive or private on your desktop obviously don't post it ***


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Not much of a desktop haha!


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Heres mine


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

VW Golf Fan - Haha you are a legend


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Culainn said:


> VW Golf Fan - Haha you are a legend


Cheers!

Why you say that though?


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Added Fences and Start 8 from Stardock instead of Classic Shell


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Never could stand a cluttered desktop


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Love the background Magpie


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Culainn said:


> Love the background Magpie


Thanks, quite proud of that one. Was photographing a heron on the bank of a lake and spooked him - he flew off to his nest and I got that :thumb:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Background changes every hour to keep it interesting


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

andspenka said:


> Here's mine


Exactly the same desktop WP as my old PC at home! Small world haha :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Pretty much the de facto standard on my PC.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Liking the performance dials Ducky, what program are they?


----------



## Sublime (Aug 7, 2014)

Liking the performance dials Ducky, what program are they?

Vista gadget


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Untitled by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Culainn said:


> Liking the performance dials Ducky, what program are they?


Just the standard Windows 7 sidebar gadgets dude. :thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

You're probably well protected Ducky but just in case you havent seen this, there was a security issue with win 7 Gadgets.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-ie/windows/gadgets

"Gadgets are no longer available on our website because the Windows Sidebar platform in Windows 7 and Windows Vista has serious vulnerabilities. Microsoft has retired the feature in newer releases of Windows. Gadgets could be exploited to harm your computer, access your computer's files, show you objectionable content, or change their behavior at any time. An attacker could even use a gadget to take complete control of your PC."


----------

